# Minimum Fare UberX?



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

What market are you in and what is the minimum fare you receive. In South Miami Dade The Rider paid $6.04 and I received $2.50.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Here in the Atlanta market the minimum ride is $3.75. I've given a few rides that Uber even had to chip in a minimum supplement.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Pretty sure it’s $2.85 around here. At least that’s the least I’ve gotten lately. Can’t always avoid those, but Friday and Saturday nights at bar closing the $5-$6 surge helps a little bit.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

$3.71 in Jersey not including the shore area


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

2.72 for Lyft, 3.75 for Lyft XL here in Omaha. I know this isn't a Lyft question but whatevs, i don't drive for them


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

$2.36 Lyft, $2.38 Uber


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

$3 for Lyft and supposed to be $3 for Uber, but even on a .8 mile ride I received $3.35, this share adjustment has kicked in on all of my rides. The only time it didn't is when I had a $1.50 surge and received $4.50 for a short trip with flat rate surge. Lyft is frequently $3 which is why they suck more.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

3.20 x 4.56 xl here in Tampa/St Pete


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've never got less than about $2.85............thankfully, not too many of them either. 

It's all about proper positioning of your car to avoid them.......if your market has a big enough footprint to do do.


----------



## Senzo (Sep 26, 2018)

3.75 in Boston


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> What market are you in and what is the minimum fare you receive. In South Miami Dade The Rider paid $6.04 and I received $2.50.


Checking the fares for your market, it shows $6.05 then your minimum fare including the supplement, what you receive should be $2.81
There you have it FUber scams you every way they can on drivers that do not check each and every fare. 
Here in Orlando, minimum fare is $7.15 we drivers get $3.25
So, the way your minimum fare is calculated:
$7.15 - $2.70(booking fee) = $4.45
$4.45 * 27%(this is service fee for all drivers now) = $1.20
$4.45 - $1.20 = $3.25


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

DFW area is $2.85.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Salt Lake City: Min fare Uber $3 .... Lyft just went up to $4.12 as "seasonal rate". Running all Lyft when in the downtown box unless Uber surging and/or Quest active.

Park City: Min fare Uber $5.25 .... Lyft w/ seasonal still $8.25 I believe. Not always busy in Park City excluding morning rush and when the slopes close (4-5:00) and people finished with dinner (9:30-10ish). Plus bar closing 1AM.


----------



## PixieForce (Feb 20, 2019)

Not sure what the min is but I had a ride for $3.11 today


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

cangold said:


> 3.20 x 4.56 xl here in Tampa/St Pete


3.43 x Tampa Bay...for those of us still holding on from 2015 before November.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Salt Lake City: Min fare Uber $3 .... Lyft just went up to $4.12 as "seasonal rate". Running all Lyft when in the downtown box unless Uber surging and/or Quest active.
> 
> Park City: Min fare Uber $5.25 .... Lyft w/ seasonal still $8.25 I believe. Not always busy in Park City excluding morning rush and when the slopes close (4-5:00) and people finished with dinner (9:30-10ish). Plus bar closing 1AM.


Busy as heck there today ... made almost $300 in 7 hrs


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Four bananas for sign ups before some time in 2014 (I forget when, but I signed up in 2014 while it was still the so-called "twenty per-cent"); three dollars seventy five for those who signed up after that date (the so-called "twenty-five per-centers").

I signed on to UberX in June 2014, which makes me a so-called "twenty per-center". I did not sign on to Lyft until 2016, so I am a so-called "twenty-five per-center" there. I get a four banana minimum on UberX and a three dollars seventy five minimum on Lyft.

On Uber Taxi, the minimum is the meter drop, which is three dollars fifty. That might get you one or two blocks. The driver gets all of that. Uber charges Uber Taxi users a two dollar user fee, here.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

U guys should check how much pax paying every each trip, so u don't get confused, what "upfront price" is. 
375 me
580 Uber
LA


----------



## Florida XL (Feb 26, 2019)

After this ride I went home


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

You guys get paid???


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Sacramento & rider pays $5.80


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> View attachment 300491
> 
> 
> Sacramento & rider pays $5.80


I'm feeling positively giddy about our SAT $2.62 minimum fare after seeing this.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Indy I get $2.40 uber and $2.25 lyft


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> View attachment 300491
> 
> 
> Sacramento & rider pays $5.80


I was gonna say. All these people complaining about $3+ min fare. Downtown always good for a number of min $2.17 trips that we receive.


----------

